# taoggniklat's system



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Here are the photos of my system











































































My main system consists of:
Samsung LNA550 46" LCD
Dishnetwork HD DVR
Sony BD2 Bluray Player
Logitech Squeezebox Duet (NAS server with 2TB drive space)
Pioneer VXS-9040TXH AVR
MSB Technology Link DAC III (arrives today wohoo!)

Paradigm Monitor 9 v 2
Paradigm CC-350 v 2
Paradigm Mini Monitor v2

And my new HSU VTF-2 mk3 should arrive early next week sometime!


My PC/Projector system includes:
Proxima DP9280 Projector (I need a new bulb or replace with a new PJ soon)
Polk Atrium 45 Outdoor Speakers (arrive today, newegg black friday deal)
Sony 10" 100w sub
Rotel RA-972 Integrated Amp (60w x 2)
Sony RDR-VX525 DVDRW/VCR Combo
PC
XBOX Elite

Read more: taoggniklat's system - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

I need to figure out some relatively cheap/diy room treatment options for the front wall and side wall. Any suggestions on how to do DIY panels? GiK makes some nice ones but aren't exactly cheap either.


----------

